# First time ever.



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello all! Just signed up today...

Went to the range for the first time last weekend. I've shot rifles since I was a kid, but this is my first time ever shooting a handgun. Went out and picked up a S&W M&P 9mm. Took a safety course and hit the range.

The low shots you see were out of the first couple mags of 5. After that I was able to keep it where I wanted it a bit better. I'll be hitting the range again tomorrow. So we'll see if I can make some improvment.

So what do you think?










*edit* this is at 5 and 7 yards. Started short to get used to things.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome From Northern Arizona

Looks like you are making rapid progress Zappa. That M&P9 will help show the way cause it's a good tool and will generaly point where you want it to.

You might want to raise your State Flag in the profile section so we can see what part of the world you are talking to us from.

:smt1099


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Flag raised! Down in florida for now, Hopefully I'll get back home to Vermont sometime in the future.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome from Ky. 

Looks to me like you are getting a good handle on things and you went about it in a manner that shows gun owners are not all the idiots that some politicians want to make us look like:smt1099

Handgun shooting can be addictive and get expensive mainly due to seeing more guns and thinking, "Yeah, I really want one of those!" But as addictions go it's a pretty god one:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zappa,
Welcome and congrats on your first shoot! Its not nearly as hard as you think it is once you get rid of your nerves!!
Keep us updated!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome and nice work for your first range trip. The M&P 9 is my first and only handgun so far as well. I got mine almost a year ago. Never had a single malfunction. But as was previously mentioned, it is an addicting "hobby" and I'm already feeling the itch to get another piece.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome from Orlando


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Keep practicing, be safe, and have fun.


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, so here's a shot of my second time ever at the range. I was a bit all over the place at first. But after taking a second to try and remember all the info that I've read through I remembered to take up the slack in the trigger first. After that I was plugging away at it pretty good.

I had a great time and felt like I improved as I shot.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

One head shot, just for the ducks of it, huh? :mrgreen:


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

The range officer told me to. I think it was a test.


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Well... It's not really my first time ever anymore, but another saturday morning has passed, and so has another trip to the range.

Aside from one stray gut shot I'm pretty happy with todays shoot. Things seem to be tightening up a bit each time I go.

How's it look?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Not bad! I quite using the standard targets myself. I now use 9" paper plates. It seems to make me focus better no matter what range. it may tighten up your groups sooner. Just a suggestion.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Gettin there...

Trigger work, trigger work, and more trigger work.

Work on grip, alignment with the long bones of the arm, recoil control... Posture, body position...

More trigger work...

Then one handed shooting, weak-handed shooting...

That M&P will shrink them in to silver-dollar groups at 7yds.

What yardage are you shooting at?

Jeff


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

This was at 7 and 10 yards. I have a few 3 and 4 inch groups. But I think I start flinching towards the end of my group of 5. I'm still trying to work that out.

The range master offered his help yesterday, so next weekend I'm going to take him up on some hands on instruction. (still haven't had any of that yet. I'm mostly trying to figure this out from reading on here and watching videos at other various sites.


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Another trip to the range. I worked on my trigger control this week doing some dry firing practice. Tried to relax as I pulled the trigger, and tried to maintain a better sight picture.

It all seemed to help me keep the shots closer together. I'm very happy with the results.


----------

